# Webspace & DB für Open Source Projekte

## manuels

Moin,

ich möchte ein neues Open Source Projekt starten.

Hierfür benötige ich (neben einem Git-Repository, das ich mir bei GitHub/Gitorious besorge) auch eine Internetseite auf die ich PHP-Scripte laden kann und auch eine Datenbank zur Verfügung stellt.

Kennt jemand von euch so einen Service?

----------

## jodel

http://polarhome.com/   soll ganz gut sein, habs aber nicht selbst getestet.

ansonsten gibt es mittlerweile genügend kostenlose webspace anbieter die php und sql anbieten, einfach googlen.

----------

## Keepoer

Moin,

sourceforge? Die sollen neuerdings doch auch git bieten (nicht nachgeschaut).

MfG,

Keep

----------

## 69719

Jepp, geht alles mit Sourceforge, im Wiki findest du auch eine Liste mit fertigen Anwendungen.

----------

## franzf

Hört sich auch ganz gut an:

http://www.berlios.de/supp_deve.php.en

----------

## manuels

Um es mal zu Präzisieren: im OSS soll man Daten auf einen zentralen DB-Server speichern können, weshalb ich einen SQL-Server suche.

Mir sieht es so aus als würden SF und BerioOS nur die Nutzung des SQL-Servers für den Webcontent erlauben.

----------

